# Fs-Aulonocara Lwanada F1 mix gene breeding group. 2m/6f



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello fellow BCA'ers time to move along my beautiful and busy breeding group as I just can't house and grow all thy give me. All fish are F1 and bought from two different breeders (fairdeals and spencer jack) making IMO a perfect mixed group. They have had lots of fry and still do, there's a couple holding now, any fry would be included with the group purchase at no charge. The males are $50each and females are $25each. Whole group must go together of course. Thanks for looking guys and girls.

Male 1















Male 2















And a few females just because the groups nothing without em








Thanks for reading.

Pick Up only.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

And just for show my fav lwanda pic









Both males here shows the variety of lwandas and I can show pics of fry I have been growing. 







My grown fish. .


----------



## FlyingHigh (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome looking fish ! Are you selling any of your juves?


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Free bump for great fish! Wish i had a tank for them....


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think they are great looking also but I'm biased. Can't find this quality in local fish stores for this price they double them. 

Pm's replied.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump these up. Thanks for the interest, price is posted thanks. 

To get a group like this you'd have to buy three F1 breeding groups rehome two extra males and replace with a different gene F1 male.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Bump them up! 

Please don't pm asking for my lowest possible price as the prices are posted. If you have an offer feel free to throw out a $ figure but don't be low ball fishing lol. 

Happy fish hunting.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Picture bump! It's not too clear but it's a still from a video of my dominant male courting a female.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey. Whats your lowest possible price? You said not to 'pm' asking, so......


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Lol Chris... Sorry if I wasn't clear I just don't want pms asking my lowest price, feel free to pm me your offer. Just put a number on it as in don't ask how low I would go but give an offer.


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

You were clear Cam. I couldn't resist. Just trying to stir things up!


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Final bump! If the add still up fish are for sale, I will close when sold. 

IMO excessive bumping cheapens a for sale ad as it adds a certain element of desperation.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

do you have any fry for sale?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

There's fry maybe about 15 that are one inch and eating grow these are $5 each and pick up would be 82 ave and Scott road minimum purchase of five please to make it worth it but prefer more.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Pm's replied to, thanks for the interest. 

F1 breeding group I would be willing to sell half the group that's 1male:3female 

Fry there's atleast 15 @1" for $5each and prefer to sell group of 5's to make worth everyone's time.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

All fry spoken for! And pending last pick up. I hope your fry turn out to be as nice as some of the ones I have grown out. 

Only F1 breeding group left but I'd be willing to split into two groups to make it easier to house and more affordable.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sold three groups of fry this weekend, still have 6 fry left! There were more then originally counted lol!

These guys are money making little fish! Will pay for themselves and food after keeping the fry a few times, I have left my last two holding females to spit in the tank as I had no where to keep them, the reason I had to move some along. Makes good food for te bottom feeders and males. Either way with a breeding group u get free live feeders or fry to sell!

Willing to part the group in two!

1male:3females x2









Sub-dom males with females, lol sub dom just a pinch of colour.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Both groups pending pick up tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sold! To a very nice bca member and good luck on your breeding project. 

Also sold petricolas x6 and my green dragon bnp to a friend! 
Thanks for helping catch em all in one go!


----------

